
Pirate Apple App Store Innovates With ‘Reverse BitTorrent’ - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-apple-app-store-innovates-with-reverse-bittorrent-101226/
======
haentz
> They do what they do because they believe that Apple’s App Store is unfair
> to consumers since it has no trial service or refund policy.

BS. They do this because they don't want to bother with paying a couple of
bucks for an app. Plenty of apps are cracked, which actually offer a free
version for testing. It's even factually wrong. Refund is possible…

~~~
willstraf
It's interesting you mention that. I pointed that out today, and a new rule
was implemented, saying that if a cracked application has a built in (fully
featured) timed trial when it detects that it is a pirated version, then that
check should remain intact and un-patched, otherwise the crack or request for
the crack will be removed. Not perfect, but at least a step in the right
direction (they didn't have an argument when it was brought up, because their
reasoning is that people want a fair chance to try apps before paying, which
this compromise allows).

I'd link to the thread on their forums about this new rule, but I'm assuming
that most people in here are iOS developers who seem to be against this, so
you probably don't have an account on their website and can't view the post.

~~~
kennywinker
I suspect doing this would run afoul of the Mac App Store guidelines. There is
a bunch of language about trials, demos, licence keys, etc.

So... nice of them to say that, but I think it amounts to just lip service.

Similarly, why is Angry Birds available as a cracked download? There is a free
version you can try out and decide if you like it. I call bullshit on the "try
before you buy" axiom.

~~~
willstraf
I agree that the whole "try before you buy" thing seems like bullshit, but let
me confirm. The "new rule" I posted about above is referring to a case in
which the application is a paid application that is cracked, but the
application detects the crack and instead of limiting its functions or ceasing
to work, it self-instills a "timed trial". Definitely would be annoying for
developers to implement, but it will also make you kind of "untouchable" to
the pirate/cracker community, since you as a developer are satisfying the "try
before you buy" rule that they like to say they follow.

Angry Birds is different. Their "rule" and way of thinking applies to fully
featured trials. Angry Birds offers not a timed trial, but I believe it
instead only allows you to play the first level before paying. Not saying I
fully agree with this technicality, but that is the way that the crackers are
seeing it.

Hope this clears some things up.

